# Nightshift leads to sugar cravings



## rileyjo

In January, I had a little burnout in my social work job and took a full time nightshift instead. It was definitely time to get out off frontline work but now I have a different set of stressors. I work 1030pm until 830am. I work a few nights in a row and then off for a stretch. I have to stay awake all night. I'm also single and have farm chores, etc to do when I get home. I get 4 -5 hours sleep on my working days and often crash for 12-14 hours on my days off.

My routine for eating is all messed up. I'm hungry at 11pm, 4 am and really hungry at 930am. I find myself still eating healthy but the portion control is going out the window. In the last 2 weeks, I've had wicked sugar cravings and indulged them. Normally, I dont eat processed foods but I bought 2 boxes of crackers and hoovered them down in 2 days. I did it again today. I went grocery shopping just off a nightshift and came home with a bunch of junk that I dont normally buy. After a nap, I made myself go out and take the chickens some treats, just to get the garbage foods out of the house.

Help! Anybody have any suggestions to get me back on track? I'm going to be a tired, grumpy chunk if I keep going on like this.


----------



## Wolf mom

I feel for you - night shift is the worst! :grouphug:

Maybe those sugar cravings are your body's way of trying to adjust. Many times I felt that what I was really craving was sleep but my brain interpreted it as a food craving. 

The only thing I did was tough it out. (and get on second shift ASAP.)

Best to you.


----------



## dezingg

I worked nights for 15 years. I was able to adopt the pattern completely, almost always sleeping at the same time each day whether I was working that night or not. That's going to be rough for you with longer stretches between work nights. Adding your daytime chores, the garden and animals, is more motivation not to stick to a night schedule.

It's a bit easier to work nights when the days are dark and cold. Now that the days are getting nicer, the conflict is worse.

I also began drinking Mountain Dew for the sugar and caffeine, but it was no substitute for getting sleep. Sometimes, tons of caffeine won't help at all if you haven't gotten enough sleep. I finally ditched MD several years later when I was back on days.

I'm guessing that your body is craving junk (and long sleep sessions) because you're run down from switching back and forth between days and nights.

So this message doesn't really help you, I don't have a cure for living a conflicting schedule. 

Best of luck to you ...


----------



## mommathea

Yikes, not fun to be craving when your trying to watch your weight. I always crave sugar when my routine is off.
One thing that helps me is to up my protein levels.


----------



## okgoatgal2

try gum. 
fruit. for the sugar. 
um. keeping on the night schedule even on your days off.


----------

